# What did Santa bring you?



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a couple of movies and new sneakers. Mine were about to fall apart.
I got, Pirates of the Caribbean and Twin Towers. We had to watch dh's first last night, Ballad of Ricky Bobby.  
We did our Christmas on Christmas Eve, son couldn't wait any longer to give us ours.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2006)

_We had a wonderful time last night. DH gave me a new 11 cup Cuisenart f/p, a rachelette set for 8, two gift cards to Williams Sonoma  a frame with pics of Cade, Carson, mommy and daddy to hang in family room,a beautiful five space wooden salt box with different salts from my sister,a new cookbook, two new angels for my collection, a gift basket of goodies,a creme brulee set with torch from my neice,  lots of hugs, snuggles and kisses from my little guys.. I love my gifts they all were given with love, but the best thing of all was just sitting back and watching my family, eat,drink and enjoy each other and it made the evening just sparkle...  Now it's off to see what Santa left for Cade and Carson under the tree and have a family brunch._
_kadesma..Merry Christmas everyone._


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 25, 2006)

I had my 8 year old Leather waist coat repaired, several Beer T`shirts, a Bikers shirt, a bottle of single malt whiskey, and a Girly Calendar for my Lab


----------



## auntdot (Dec 25, 2006)

Santa brought me the gift of forgiveness.

It is the day I try to put into the past that which is exactly that, and look forward to a new year.

With a true, but probably forlorn hope, that the world's will become a little more hospitable as the sun returns to warm us up here in the northern climes.

There was a bit of swag too, including a bottle of single malt whisky. I guess Santa knows what auntdot and YT likes.  Have not opened it yet, but it keeps beckoning.

But that is sipping stuff that requires putting ones rump in a comfy chair and chilling.

And the food still needs to be prepared.

And the sun is not yet over the yardarm.

It is however Christmas, and am looking for any excuse to crack that baby.

I need to think this matter over a bit more carefully.

In the meanwhile a very merry time to you all.

And God Bless.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 25, 2006)

i got a headset, a video card, a monitor, some measuring spoons, and measuring cups, a pastry blender, a candy thermometer, clothes, candy, guiness book or records 2007, shaving stuff, and a trip to domincan republic.


----------



## Dina (Dec 25, 2006)

A 10-month certificate to a Hair Removal Spa and a luxury foot bubbler for my tired feet from DH and the kids.  My feet are just being massaged...ahhh!  What a great feeling.  Cash to get me some new clothes from my parents and lots and lots of happiness and love with my family.  What else could I ask for?  Happiness to you all and God bless.


----------



## Constance (Dec 25, 2006)

DH gave me cash...it always fits...and I gave him a tropical print shirt. We'd already gotten him a new recliner and four new kitchen bar stools for "the house".


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 25, 2006)

*I made out like a bandit!!!*

*From husband:  Two gorgeous sweaters (& in the right size too!!), a HUGE box filled with gorgeous cookbooks I don't have yet (now THAT'S a difficult task - lol!!), another box of DVD's of old movies I like, AND - TWO piece de resistance gifts for me: first - a "Foodsaver" vacuum-sealer set, complete with the canister systems as well; second - this positively outrageously GORGEOUS "Country French Provincial"-style dinnerware set that I was drooling over when we were in Middleburg, VA, for the hunt/Xmas thing the beginning of this month. It's positively fabulous - roosters, grapevines, lots of different colors so you can mix-&-match lots of different serving ware. And the plates, bowls, etc. are all SQUARE (which is all the rage now). So I have place settings for 4, the full canister set, the divided appetizer server, & the huge water pitcher (which will look great with flowers in it).*

*I also received a nice Corian cutting board from a friend, & a nice cash gift plus a box of gourmet "stocking stuffer" stuff from my parents.*

*Life is good!  (Can't wait to try out my new Foodsaver on the leftover goose from today's dinner - lol!!!)  *


----------



## Run_Out (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a new deep fryer and a new slow cooker. We had a lot of family and it was a great Christmas. I wish all of you guys a great Christmas and a great new Year.

later


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 25, 2006)

I had an early holiday; John had gone to upstate NY cleaning out stuff from his mom's house.  He brought back boxes and boxes and boxes! of costume jewelry.  To know me is to know I love all things *vintage*!

He brought in all these boxes, said here, take your pick!  OMG!  Rhinestones and crystals, faux pearls and handpainted beads.  Brooches and long strands and chokers and dangly earrings.  Some of this stuff clearly dates back to the 1930's and goes up through the wacky 1960's (anyone remember Laugh-In?  Some of it reminded me of that!)

We'd been hitting the egg nog (okay, it was wine ) and he draped me like a Christmas tree!  I was sitting in a recliner wearing PJ's draped in faux pearls and all sorts of glitter   WHEE!

But the best of all, he brought back some of his early paintings (he's a freelance oil painter, it's what he does for a living) that he'd done around 1968's of KITTENS.  Oh how adorable!  Worth more than any bead or button or bow anyone could ever give me!

He'd also done some rather wild caricature-type cats... you can see one I scanned here:

Kartoon Kat pictures from art photos on webshots

I call it the Kartoon Kat but, really is this a cat on amphetamines or what?!

I haven't been able to scan (clearly) the really pretty oil paintings of the  kittens he did; might just have to photograph them like I do his large paintings from the art shows.  He also brought me some old photos which included pictures of his folks and of himself as a little boy.  Those are absolutely priceless. 

Fraidy


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 25, 2006)

My Santa got me a new Rolox Watch and I traded in the old one and got a lot of money for it so the new one wasn't too costly.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 25, 2006)

A friend gave me a cute sewing basket with cats on it, and some Mexican chocolate. She also gave us a microwave oven. My secret pal at work gave me a cat cookie jar, a pot holder, and cookie mix. One of my students gave me a ceramic bell with a cardinal on it, another gave me a box of candy canes, and another gave me a bible. And my sweetie gave me two bottles of liquid bubble bath (lavendar & chamomile, and cucumber & melon), a box of Calgon Moisturizing Spa Bath, 2 'Ove' Gloves, a watch, an infared heated back massager, and the DVD "The Bear," which we just finished watching. My daughter Nancy said she has some things for us, but she hasn't had a chance to send them yet. My poor sweetie didn't fare as well, but he is happy. I got him six cologne/aftershave sets (he loves to smell good).

 Barbara


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 25, 2006)

DH bought me a laptop. I love it. Now I can be online and watch my cooking shows (or whatever) at the same time. Kids also bought me a lovely set dishes that have snowmen on them. I am most thankful for time with immediate and extended family and just being together.


----------



## Buck (Dec 25, 2006)

Not wanting to make anyone else jealous,  but I got a present from my youngest son (who knows me well).  It's labeled "Redneck Bubble Bath".  It is a small packet of beans with the instructions; "cook and eat beans before getting into bathtub."  

Merry Christmas

Buck


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Not wanting to make anyone else jealous, but I got a present from my youngest son (who knows me well). It's labeled "Redneck Bubble Bath". It is a small packet of beans with the instructions; "cook and eat beans before getting into bathtub."
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Buck


 
Oh dear lord!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 25, 2006)

nothing material, just the company of my dearly loved girl who was able to drive down to be with me...priceless. We decided to save the money, and apply it to a vaction.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a new Norton IM200 sharpening stone system that uses three diffferent grit blocks that rest partially submerged in an oil bath.  I had been using uber-old sharpening stones that were kinda banged up and needed replacement.

Also got a bunch of CD's, DVD's, tools, and gift cards.

Heading over to Crate & Barrel's site to blow some gift cardage...  

MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

Tomorrow I'm gonna' do some cookin'.


----------



## philso (Dec 26, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Not wanting to make anyone else jealous, but I got a present from my youngest son (who knows me well). It's labeled "Redneck Bubble Bath". It is a small packet of beans with the instructions; "cook and eat beans before getting into bathtub."
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Buck


----------



## philso (Dec 26, 2006)

everything except my two front teeth.


----------



## philso (Dec 26, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I had my 8 year old Leather waist coat repaired, several Beer T`shirts, a Bikers shirt, a bottle of single malt whiskey, and a Girly Calendar for my Lab


 

just what _is_ it you're brewing up in that so-called _"lab"_ of yours???


----------



## XeniA (Dec 26, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> i got ... some measuring spoons ... and a trip to domincan republic.



Whoa! Kinda slipped that last one in there on the sly, didn't ya, Gobo?!

Well, obviously Santa has his good days and his bad, and you caught him on both!

Have fun!!


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 26, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> just what _is_ it you're brewing up in that so-called _"lab"_ of yours???



It`s a very good question, for which there is sadly no one single simple answer. it covers Most areas of Science though and suffice to say there`s Always Some project or another "brewing" at any given time, often several at once.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow! What nice gifts everyone got! I was very blessed this year - cash, cash and cash as well as a thermapen, silicone mits and trivets, a new shower head with a small one on the side (for what I don't know yet), lovely canisters for my new countertop (when I get them), a cookbook with famous restaurants secret recipes, perfume, a beautiful throw blanket, face cream (for my newly acquired wrinkles), a wonderful candle from my daughter, two bottles of crown royal, a silk scarf from Japan, and from my DC secret santa - wonderful coffee, scrumptious hot chocolate, scrapbooking paper, a notepad and a beautiful mug-thank you santa.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2006)

i got a beautiful japanese iron tea pot, trivet, and cups for my desk at work, and some sencha and a fancy oolong.

also, a new 6Mp digital camera, and a beard trimmer.

the best two gifts weren't material, tho. one was umm, corporeal enjoyment  , the other was my boy playing "i'm gonna kiss your whole face", this time as the kisser. he's so funny.


----------



## GB (Dec 26, 2006)

I was given the gift of watching my daughter open her 10,000 gifts her her Nana and Voovoo, er um I mean from Santa. It was so much fun watching her rip open the paper and run from person to person helping open their gifts as well.

I was given Anthony Bourdain's Kitchen Confidential. I am loving this book. I was also given some Simpsons DVD's and some Foodsaver canisters among a few other things. I was just happy to be able to spend the time with family.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 26, 2006)

Easily the best X-mas ever in terms of the loot I took home.

30GB iPod
Portable iPod Stereo
Cuisinart Food Processor
Digital Read Candy Thermometer
A giant SS Calphalon Wok
Some great new serving bowl and platters
New white wine glasses
Season #1 of  '24'
Various assorted shirts, etc.

Finally, definitely the BEST gift I got this X-mas, my very first piece of cast iron.  It's an 8 inch pan, but here's the real kicker: it's one of my grandmother's many cast iron pieces that she has saved from several generations ago in our family.  She believes it belonged to her grandmother originally, but can't tell for sure b/c her gradmother and great grandmother shared the same first name, and she can't quite discern who it belonged to from journals that one of my ancestors kept when they were terkking out into frontier land way back in the 1800s sometime.  Either way, I'm so happy to have it and I'm almost scared to use it because its so old.


----------



## Toots (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, sounds like everyone had a nice xmas.  I didn't get ANYTHING food or cooking related - boo!  Every year I write down all the gadgets, cookbooks, pans I want and this year my requests were ignored.  However, I made out like a fat cat.  My hubby got me earrings from Tiffanys, a Lecoste polo, Out of Africa on DVD (!)  and a couple of t-shirts I'd been wanting.  Other family gave me gift cards,  leather gloves, PJs and house shoes.  I'm going out later to snag some goodies with my gift cards.....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 26, 2006)

Re: "Out of Africa" - Why the exclamation point Toots? Do you like or hate it?  I LOVE that movie (although husband hates it - lol).  In fact, he bought it for me on DVD so I could watch it at will when he's not around - lol!!!!  Romance, adventure, & true human spirit (as in everyone has their own personal human foibles - we ain't all perfect).


----------



## sattie (Dec 26, 2006)

Material wise... not much... well, I take that back, my niece got me a lovely carving set which I adore.  But apart from that, the best gift I got this year was being able to share in my husband's family, to be a part of it and to enjoy being around them.  (I have all but lost my family and have since adopted my husbands family.)  

Another great gift this Christmas was to be able to rekindle a relationship with my mother-in-law... let what is in the past remain in the past, and look forward to new friendships and relationships.

And, to Jeff, my brother-in-law who was lost and is now found, he has found his family and many wounds are in the healing process.

Thank you for the blessings Lord!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 26, 2006)

WOOT



			
				sattie said:
			
		

> let what is in the past remain in the past, and look forward to new friendships and relationships.



Well said!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2006)

Toots said:
			
		

> I didn't get ANYTHING food or cooking related - boo! Every year I write down all the gadgets, cookbooks, pans I want and this year my requests were ignored.


James and I were walking through a store a couple weeks ago.  We were passing the 'Ove' Gloves, so I stopped and pointed and said, "HINT, HINT!!--I've been hinting for these for a couple years now!"  This year I got two of them.   

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a wonderful, peaceful and quiet day with my 4 guys (DH and 3 boys). DH and I didn't go all out this year on one another. I was going to surprise him with a trip to Las Vegas but we were talking in November and we decided we'd all take a trip in the late spring/early summer out to New York, New York.....I think my boys will be completely blown away as well as DH and I. 

DH got me a gift certificate for me to get my hair cut and highlighted......he gave it to mea 4 days early and I was able to have it done before Christmas.  Boy did I need it...........I had approximately 16 - 18 inches cut off in all. Its shorter than I thought it was going to be but its so much healthier and besides my hair grows like a weed so I'll be longer before I know it. 
He also bought me a gorgeous little jacket I fell in love and a funny calander with goofy looking animated cats and dogs.   
The boys got me a really pretty candle holder with candles. 

The best present of all was to beable to spend the day with all of them......a true family day where we weren't bothered by the phone or anyone have to be here or there.  One where we ate too much, watched some wonderful movies and played board games.  

As the boys get older and older I cherish these holidays even more.  Only wished my mom, dad and brothers were here too.


----------



## RMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like everyone had a great Christmas.  
I did too.  My hubby got me satellite radio which I've been wanting because I was really missing the music I used to hear in NY.
My boys treated me like a queen too.
Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## Toots (Dec 26, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Re: "Out of Africa" - Why the exclamation point Toots? Do you like or hate it? I LOVE that movie (although husband hates it - lol). In fact, he bought it for me on DVD so I could watch it at will when he's not around - lol!!!! Romance, adventure, & true human spirit (as in everyone has their own personal human foibles - we ain't all perfect).


Its my *ALL TIME FAVORITE* movie!  My husband is like yours, he bought it for me to watch when he isn't home!  

Have you read the book?  I read her biography a few years ago, she had such a fascinating life....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 26, 2006)

Haven't read the book yet, but it's on my ever-burdgeoning "reading list" - lol!!!  So many books, so little time!!!!


----------



## bblonde29431 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Christmas Gifts*

 Got so many great presents....Finally got to talk to my Daughter, whom I have not seen it 8 years..She is in Texas and I am in South Carolina..but I talked to her and that is all that matters...Saving up for a plane ticket to see her this Spring..Good Lord willing and the creek dont rise


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2006)

bblonde29431 said:
			
		

> Got so many great presents....Finally got to talk to my Daughter, whom I have not seen it 8 years..She is in Texas and I am in South Carolina..but I talked to her and that is all that matters...Saving up for a plane ticket to see her this Spring..Good Lord willing and the creek dont rise


I hope you get to see your daughter in the spring.  It is kind of the same here, I am in South Carolina and my daughter (and grandkids, dad, sister, and nephew) are all in California.  It has been almost 4 years since we have seen them.  Where are you in South Carolina, btw?  I am at the border near Charlotte, NC.

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually, I'm using mine to reply with 






I also got Aerosmith's Greatist Hits 

Sounds like everyone had an awesome Christmas!


----------



## bblonde29431 (Dec 27, 2006)

*What Santa brought*

Nice Dell Dude... ..I also received the complete hardbound collection of Calvin and Hobbes...(A serious rabid fan of these two precosious (sic) characters..To bad Bill Waterson stopped writing...Oh and also received all the ingredients to make my favorite drink...Chocolate martini  Oh yeah..wooo hooo


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 27, 2006)

I received many very nice things.  But the best thing I got was a watercolor especially painted for me of the first fire lookout tower that I worked on when I first started working for the U.S. Forest Service. My brother gave this wonderful present to me and when I got it I was so happy that it made me cry.   

I also got a new faucet for my kitchen from my parents.  The old faucet was a cheapy plastic one that leaked everytime it was left on cold.  The new one is a Moen faucet and I cannot wait to have it installed.  My dad and brother said they would install it for me, if I made them dinner.


----------



## Jules582 (Dec 27, 2006)

From my boyfriend I got a new black leather Coach bag, claddagh ring, and a very warm and comfy bathrobe

My parents gave me a North Face ski jacket, cape cod bracelet, and a cute fleece throw. My dad did my stocking this year and he gave me a Red Sox calender, "For one more day" by Mitch Albaum, mints, gum and a new spatula. 

My sister got me a fleece bathrobe, the Office season 1, the Sandlot dvd, and 3 makeup cases

My boyfriends parents also got me a cape cod bracelet and his sister got me a vera bradley wristlet

My grandmother got me a watch, my aunt got me a gift certificate to get my hair done, my other aunt gave me a sweater and my cousin got me a sweatshirt and t-shirt combo(we do a grab so 1 gift per cousin!)


----------



## attie (Dec 27, 2006)

Santa brought me a new PC, and a huge 12" x 6" TV remote controll that I'll never loose again. And a treadmill, boy that's fun, luckilly the wall was behind me when I gave it a test run.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 27, 2006)

Lol, Attie...glad you are ok.


----------



## bblonde29431 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Santa Baby*

sounds like everyone got some great gifts...I have already made 3 loaves of bread in my new machine...Sorry Mr ATKINS...We have not ate bread in over 2 years and I sure did miss it...Started off with a basic white...got adventureous and whipped up a cheddar, jalapeno, chipolte, and corn bread..Kind of took my breath away...Finished one this morning which was Morning Suprise Cinnamon bread..Thought I had raisins but I was out...dangit.. So just added chopped pecans..Turned out pretty tasty


----------



## luvs (Dec 27, 2006)

we've been looking at kitchen mandolines & waiting for these hoodies to get stocked from my culinary school. 
got $100, a microwave that was returned (they were shocked that i'd reject my microwave ),crock pot, salon shampoo/conditioner, victoria'ssecret pink line pajamas, movies & video game, cookbooks & such, socks, folding table, coffee table, pens/gloves, bought my ring with my $$$$$, getting my kitchen mandoline slicer & my hoodie. plus plenty of alcohol was purchased.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2006)

went to see my family yesterday.

i got a rain guage for my garden; tea and chocolate; a giant, stainless steel and ceramic peppermill; and a cookbook of traditional irish food.

i just found an irish butcher near my house, so i'll be boilin' the bacon and spuds soon enough, don't ya know.


----------

